# Saturdays annual smallmouth trip



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

It's an annual thing for us, and if you want to fish the worlds greatest smallmouth fishery, now is the time folks. The bite is incredible! 

We took very few and fast photos, but caught lots of fish. Please remember if you go up, please release your fish as fast as you can. We hit the weather perfect, and couldn't have asked for a better day on the big lake. Here are a couple of photos from the trip. First trip up there since I got the new boat, as always we had a blast.


----------



## CASSI (Nov 6, 2008)

Is that lake Erie?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice Job Justin! Congrats on the new boat too! What did ya get?


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes that is Lake Erie.


Kevin, sent you a pm.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome Smallies! Looks like you had a blast, great job!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sweeet! Nice work...


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Try St. Clair sometime- you can't keep your lines in the water..
those buggers chase all the way to the boat like muskie!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day on Erie. 
New boat + several caught fish = Awesome Day!


----------

